# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  What 7 ancient iconic buildings looked like during their glory days

## Jovialis

It would have been interesting to see them as they were.

http://www.thisisinsider.com/ancient...-century-bce-3

----------


## Angela

> It would have been interesting to see them as they were.
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/ancient...-century-bce-3


Great find, Jovialis,

You know what would be great? If maybe every so often they could light project the reconstructed forms onto the ruins. Let people see them as they are, but also help them to see them as they were.

----------


## Jovialis

> Great find, Jovialis,
> 
> You know what would be great? If maybe every so often they could light project the reconstructed forms onto the ruins. Let people see them as they are, but also help them to see them as they were.


That would be very cool. I read about an augmented reality tour they have where you can see a digital layover of what some of the buildings and statues used to look like with VR glasses.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ancient-roman/

----------

